# Mirko's views on feminism and homosexuality



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

This is completely random, but I saw it posted on another forum and figured it would give you guys something else to talk about around here. I don't really care what he thinks about either and I'm not sure why this topic came up in an interview he was given :dunno:



> Filipović was accused to be a homophobe and anti-feminist after stating in a Playboy interview that he opposes to feminism because women cannot be equal to men, adding that homosexuality is a mental disorder, unnatural, whatever "**** think about that." [1] In the same interview he also added that he never felt sicker when he, accidentally have seen gay porn on TV.
> 
> Got this from wikipedia, if there is anyone on here who can translate the full article it will be greatly appreciated.
> Cro Cop i politièka (ne)korektnost - Gay.hr


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL, I don't know what to say. If it is real then...uh...good for CroCop. He's entitled to his opinion just like gays are entitled to their's.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

lol, cro cop is the truth.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> lol, cro cop is the truth.


Yea Boy. Right on Cro Cop.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Yea Boy. Right on Cro Cop.





Mc19 said:


> lol, cro cop is the truth.


...

Boy this makes me like him even less, what an immature, ignorant man. Now I really hope he gets KTFO at UFC 75.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Honestly, I don't care that much. CroCop is one of the greatest strikers in the sport and he's one of the best athletes in the world. I respect the guy as a fighter and will continue to enjoy watching him fight. That doesn't mean I agree with him.

Frankly, I think that, after reading this stuff, the guy is a scumbag, but whatever, he's entitled to his opinion.

I don't hate fighters because of what they think or believe. You can be a sh*tty excuse for a human being and be a great fighter. I hate fighters when they perform badly and when they start to disrespect their opponents and the sport.

Still, I'd like to be able to say that the best fighters in the world are substantial people too, and CroCop's not helping with that. (at least he hasn't made a racist comment about Kongo)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ah I heard about this before, I believe it accused a fake or something.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL my name-a Borat.. it soooooo made me think of Borat since Mirko is east european.. but it doesn't matter what he thinks. what matters is that he fights well. I don't watch him talk or choose him as my leader, I watch him fight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe in Croatia their biggest concern isnt being politicaly correct and nice to people all the time.:dunno: I dont necesarily agree with him, but I bet some of it has to do with the culture over there. Of course this may not even be true, so I wouldnt take it too seriously.


----------



## lakaidude (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, croatias customs are much less liberal than ours, or diverse I guess is a better word.I'm on the same page with him as far as the homosexuality goes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Maybe in Croatia their biggest concern isnt being politicaly correct and nice to people all the time.:dunno: I dont necesarily agree with him, but I bet some of it has to do with the culture over there. Of course this may not even be true, so I wouldnt take it too seriously.


LOL word to that. He doesn't have to worried about getting sued for everything he's worth cuz he hurts some douchebags feelings.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

Honestly who cares what he thinks??? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion...


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

lakaidude said:


> yeah, croatias customs are much less liberal than ours, or diverse I guess is a better word.I'm on the same page with him as far as the homosexuality goes.


Agreed, Eastern Europe is socially "Old School".
Russia is one of the worst countries for social reform but I have to say I think we've gone too far in the West with our PC thought control. 

“A democracy that cannot tolerate debate on controversial issues cannot function.”


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

homosexuality IS a mental disorder...
But women and men are equal, just different. Whatever... doesn't make him a "Scumbag" or something. I'm sure he respects women more than 90% of the kids on this forum anyways.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> *homosexuality IS a mental disorder*...
> But women and men are equal, just different. Whatever... doesn't make him a "Scumbag" or something. I'm sure he respects women more than 90% of the kids on this forum anyways.


TRIPLE POST?!?


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> *homosexuality IS a mental disorder*...
> But women and men are equal, just different. Whatever... doesn't make him a "Scumbag" or something. I'm sure he respects women more than 90% of the kids on this forum anyways.


Haha i dont think people are born gay...thats for sure. But a mental disorder??? not sure about that...


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> *homosexuality IS a mental disorder*...
> But women and men are equal, just different. Whatever... doesn't make him a "Scumbag" or something. I'm sure he respects women more than 90% of the kids on this forum anyways.


WTF DID IT POST 3 TIMES FOR?!!?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

in most eastern european countries they are more concerned about having enough to eat and not getting victimized by a police state than they are about political correctness.

Anyway cro cop was a COP, they are not big fans of gays as far as I know.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This shit could just be horribly translated. God knows really. There's playboy in Croatia though? Go figure. Anyways, does this look like a man who likes gay porn?


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This was taken from Wikipedia? LOL. Are you kidding me? Random people can edit in whatever they want, whenever they want, into those articles. 

It is a possibility he thinks these things, of course, but i seriously doubt thats true.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

So...Lets assume it was properly translated,

How much do you think he'd like to kick Arlovski in the head for wearing see-through shirts?


AND

I think its a gentic disorder. Not mental. There are documented cases on homophobic behaviour in other animals. not just humans.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If it means cro cop would fight a.a., i'd like to find out. But I think cro cop would be more likely to pummmelllll a.a. for his metrosexual hair


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

wiki is not always a reliable source.. if you are valid source, then ill bother reading it lol..


But i have to relate, i also get sick when i see gay porn on TV.. How is that wrong? Im tired of people trying to be politically correct and saying what i'm feeling is wrong.

I dont tell gays they can't like men, they have no choice, they were born like that.. just like i was born to like women, not men.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

former communist block? you think they're progressive or something?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andrei Arlovski is Damn Lucky -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Split said:


> But i have to relate, i also get sick when i see gay porn on TV.. How is that wrong? Im tired of people trying to be politically correct and saying what i'm feeling is wrong.


Word. At my school they had a gay/lesbian group thing. They would put posters up for (I'm not joking now) "Big Gay Movie Night".


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Um, how do you "accidentally" watch gay porn on TV? I've gotta say I've never stumbled across gay porn while channel surfing. I imagine its probably the kind of the thing you have to search for.:dunno:


----------



## Bum Fighter (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, a bunch of closet cases who enjoy watching and participating in a game where grown men roll around with one another in their underwear are trying to prove how "hetero" they are by agreeing with and heaping praise on some dumb, backwards, uncivilized, bigot..what a surprise.

:sarcastic12: 

You hate because you're afraid and you're afraid because deep down you have homosexual feelings and you loathe yourself for it. You're just like all these republican politicians and evangelical christians and religious nut jobs that spew fire and brimstone about the evils of homosexuality but end up getting caught giving some dude a hummer in a public restroom or with your hands down some little boys pants.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

NSaNe PrEp said:


> Haha i dont think people are born gay...thats for sure. But a mental disorder??? not sure about that...


What makes you so sure gay people weren't born that way? I mean, who the hell would choose to be outcast by their parents, friends, etc, etc.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

WolfgangVanBach said:


> Cro-cop didn't say anything offensive to normal, rational people. How much of the world is made up of normal, rational people is another question...


Are you kidding me?!?!? Assuming this is true, he said 
-Women aren't equal to men
-Called gays '****'
-Saying homosexuality is a mental disorder.

I honestly don't see how that isn't offensive to normal, rational people. Homosexuality is not a mental condition, like down syndrome, or Schizophrenia. Its a lifestyle choice, people aren't born gay, they choose to become gay because they don't feel sexually attracted to the opposite sex. Although I personally can't see why men would like other men, I am tolerant enough to accept them rather than passing it off as a 'mental disorder'. Homosexuality isn't a genetic disease, if your father is gay (yes, it happens) you don't become gay as a result.

I respect Mirko as a fighter, but after that (assuming its true) I just can't respect him as a person. War Kongo.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

WolfgangVanBach said:


> Cro-cop didn't say anything offensive to normal, rational people. How much of the world is made up of normal, rational people is another question...


Calling homosexuals "****" isn't offensive? Of course it's possible Cro Cop didn't even say it, but generally the word "***" is considered offensive to rational people, at least when used to actually describe homosexuals.

To all the people who say "he has a right to his opinion". That's true, but it can still piss you off, and you can still find it offensive. If I were to say" Nigg*rs are stupid", that would hopefully offend everyone on this forum.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Its a lifestyle choice, people aren't born gay, they choose to become gay because they don't feel sexually attracted to the opposite sex.


Didn't you just prove yourself wrong? If someone isn't attracted to the opposite sex, they are already gay, they don't choose to be gay from that point on. Sure homosexual _actions_ are a choice, but homosexual feelings and urges are not.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Didn't you just prove yourself wrong? If someone isn't attracted to the opposite sex, they are already gay, they don't choose to be gay from that point on. Sure homosexual _actions_ are a choice, but homosexual feelings and urges are not.


Your point being? Let me put it this way.

A lot of people like chocolate, chocolate lovers could argue that its the natural thing to do because chocolate has all these tasty features that appeal to a 'normal' people. Some people do not like chocolate, they could have been either born with the feeling that they don't like chocolate, or grown to dislike it after a while. Should people who dont like chocolate be labelled insane? My point is, its a personal preference. Some people want to persue Heterosexual relationships and some don't. We can't say that homosexuals have a mental disorder just because they are different. 

If its a mental disorder why is this not accepted by the scientific community? In 1992, the World Health Organisation got rid of its classification of homosexuality as a mental illness. Pretty sure a board of experts in the WHO know a lot more on the issue than anyone on this forum.

Being gay isn't a legal defence. 
"You are being tried for ****, how do you plead?"
"Your honour, I am innocent on the grounds of my mental illness, I am gay."
*gasp* "Take this man to a mental hospital right AWAY!!!"


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Your point being? Let me put it this way.
> 
> A lot of people like chocolate, chocolate lovers could argue that its the natural thing to do because chocolate has all these tasty features that appeal to a 'normal' people. Some people do not like chocolate, they could have been either born with the feeling that they don't like chocolate, or grown to dislike it after a while. Should people who dont like chocolate be labelled insane? My point is, its a personal preference. Some people want to persue Heterosexual relationships and some don't. We can't say that homosexuals have a mental disorder just because they are different.
> 
> ...


I never said it was a mental disorder. I said that it wasn't a choice.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is funny that people are so stupid that they think the only possible options are that gays are either born that way or they choose to be. The lifestyle and actual sexual acts are a choice the attraction to the same sex is not a choice nor is it neccessarily sometihng you are born being as you really don't gain a sexual identity until later in life. I am sure there are certain predispositions you can be born with that will impact you either way but attractions and tastes are developed not ingrained in your DNA.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Bum Fighter said:


> You hate because you're afraid and you're afraid because deep down you have homosexual feelings and you loathe yourself for it. You're just like all these republican politicians and evangelical christians and religious nut jobs that spew fire and brimstone about the evils of homosexuality but end up getting caught giving some dude a hummer in a public restroom or with your hands down some little boys pants.


An extreme example, but yes, people who are sure about their heterosexuality are generally not homophobics.

I'm not saying I believe that Cro Cop necessarily said those things, but if he did, he might want to stick to fighting and leave politics to the politicians. Especially considering that Croatia is trying to be one of the most civilized of the former easten block countries.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha CC got his inner voice and outer voice mixed up.:thumb02:


----------



## Honeyboy (Aug 29, 2007)

Lets Just respect MIRKO`S View....ts a free country tho..unless yer GAY...lol


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

What a closet case.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Being gay is not a genetic nor a mental disorder. It's how you are born. But whatever, Crocop is entitled to his opinions. I still like him as a fighter, but if that interview is true then I definately think less of him as a person.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

I could care less what his moral views are, I dont watch UFC to see a debate =)


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I most certainly do think less of him if this is true. 

We are all entitled to our opinions. But if we share them, we must be prepared to be judged for them. Let's just say that I think baby-raping is a great a fun hobby. It's just my opinion. I think the courts are wrong when the try baby-rapers and put them in jail, and the police are wrong for aresting them. Now,if I was famous for something...say, fighting....I think I could expect a backlash....even though "you don't watch the UFC to see a debate."

Hell, Michael Vick...even if he hadn't done the deed, and said "Well, these other guys did it, and it's no big deal, torturing dogs should be permitted...it's just a sport," I would hate hm just as much (or close to it) as I do now. 

I can not respect or admire a bigot. Is he still a tough MF'er? Hell yes. Is he still a great fighter and devastating striker? Of course. But he is a bigot, and I hope he gets absolutely destroyednext time he fights. Assuming, of course, this is true.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Honeyboy said:


> Lets Just respect MIRKO`S View....ts a free country tho..unless yer GAY...lol


WHA WHA WHA?!?:confused02: I think that everyone is entitled to their opinion no matter how bigotted. But letting people have the freedom to say stupid shit is not predicated on respecting them for being a jackass. Mirko is an amazing fighter. I respect him for that. His social views (if true) show him to be a complete assbag. To each their own


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Being gay is not a genetic nor a mental disorder. It's how you are born. But whatever, Crocop is entitled to his opinions. I still like him as a fighter, but if that interview is true then I definately think less of him as a person.


You're right in that it's not a genetic disorder, it is genetic though, in that it can't be changed more than most of us can change the fact that we are attracted to the octagon girls. 
with regards to femenism, men and women will NEVER EVER be equal, that is just a bunch of idealistic bullshit. unless we are genetically identical there will always be a certain amount of bias or psychological barriers between the sexes. as far as i'm concerned women are AHEAD of men nowadays, since they can just manipulate guys into getting what they want. not to mention the fact that it is a PERCEPTION that women aren't treated as well as men, and thus will usually be given preferential treatment. 
i dont know where i read it, but women are more likely to receive easier sentencing in court than men, (the same is true about better looking people, but this just proves that bias is an undeniable part of the human psyche evolved over thousands of years).

i'd also like to point out that people are only ignorant or bigotted by comparison. maybe his society isn't as developped in that regard. just look at some old people, some of them are still racist and homophobic because of the times they were brought up in. he should realize it isn't ok to talk liek that nowadays, but he is probably just a product of his environment, i dont like it, but i can live with his opinions.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

khaldun007 said:


> i'd also like to point out that people are only ignorant or bigotted by comparison. maybe his society isn't as developped in that regard. just look at some old people, some of them are still racist and homophobic because of the times they were brought up in. he should realize it isn't ok to talk liek that nowadays, but he is probably just a product of his environment, i dont like it, but i can live with his opinions.


It's true about relativism of judging people for their beliefs. Like if we apply the standards of our own society on our ancestors you basically have to dispise the entire human history all the way down to the cave man since they had different less liberal views on things. If any of us grew up in Croatia or many other countries we would have a different view on many things.

Anyways, I don't know how people on here can say what does or doesn't cause homosexuality since it isn't known. It may be genetic (not hereditory), it may be a product of upbringing who knows.

I personally think it is similair to the development of fetishes. I can't understand why some people can have a foot fetish or like golden showers but some people definately do. Perhaps it is a fetish towards the same sex.. But I don't know.


----------



## Bum Fighter (Aug 9, 2007)

*Men who are secure with their sexuality dont think about this kind of thing. We dont concern ourselves with what other men do in their bedrooms with other men. We dont gag and make a big stink if we "accidentally" see gay porn or if we see two dudes holding hands. It has no effect on us because we have no underlying psychological homosexual conflict. We dont fear it and we dont hate it, we're completely indifferent to it just as we would be towards any other two consenting adults who are involved in a relationship. 

Study after study has provided researchers with evidence that extreme and violent forms of homophobia are overwhelmingly indicative of a persons own latent homosexuality.

So next time all you tough guys are spewing your hate and rhetoric you should realize that to any educated person you sound like a complete queer. But maybe that's okay with you *


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

it is genetic in that it is in the person's genes but it is not hereditary. it is not due to upbringing, although evidence of a person's homosexuality may appear during childhood.

The American Psychological Association states that:
there is no scientific evidence that parenting effectiveness is related to parental sexual orientation: lesbian and gay parents are as likely as heterosexual parents to provide supportive and healthy environments for their children…research has shown that the adjustment, development, and psychological well-being of children is unrelated to parental sexual orientation and that the children of lesbian and gay parents are as likely as those of heterosexual parents to flourish….[

it should not be considered in the same way a fetish develops, since it is already decided from an early age and does not develop over time. some people may appear to chose to be gay by dating girls early on, but this may simply be a way of coping with social pressure to conform, and not due to their real sexual orientation.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> *Men who are secure with their sexuality dont think about this kind of thing. We dont concern ourselves with what other men do in their bedrooms with other men. We dont gag and make a big stink if we "accidentally" see gay porn or if we see two dudes holding hands. It has no effect on us because we have no underlying psychological homosexual conflict. We dont fear it and we dont hate it, we're completely indifferent to it just as we would be towards any other two consenting adults who are involved in a relationship.
> 
> Study after study has provided researchers with evidence that extreme and violent forms of homophobia are overwhelmingly indicative of a persons own latent homosexuality.
> 
> So next time all you tough guys are spewing your hate and rhetoric you should realize that to any educated person you sound like a complete queer. But maybe that's okay with you *


i think more people need to hear this, seriously, i can't stand going on youtube and seeing people constantly saying that grapplers are gay and that its stupid and such. it's true though, the more i hear about people making fun of gays or hating them, the more i think they are gay.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think CC said that specifically, although I do think his views might be a bit conservative.

I also want to say that I DONT CARE about why ppl are gay. It's OK to be gay and either you are or are not.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> This is completely random, but I saw it posted on another forum and figured it would give you guys something else to talk about around here. I don't really care what he thinks about either and I'm not sure why this topic came up in an interview he was given :dunno:


haha i read what u posted and the thing about mirko then scrolled down to see all the bitches in your sig.....amen:thumb02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Toxie said:


> LOL my name-a Borat...


:thumb02:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

khaldun007 said:


> it is genetic in that it is in the person's genes but it is not hereditary. it is not due to upbringing, although evidence of a person's homosexuality may appear during childhood.
> 
> The American Psychological Association states that:
> there is no scientific evidence that parenting effectiveness is related to parental sexual orientation: lesbian and gay parents are as likely as heterosexual parents to provide supportive and healthy environments for their children…research has shown that the adjustment, development, and psychological well-being of children is unrelated to parental sexual orientation and that the children of lesbian and gay parents are as likely as those of heterosexual parents to flourish….[
> ...


1. Weather or not being raised by gay parents is not very relevant for determining if it's upbringing. All it eliminates is tha being exposed to gay ideas doesn't cause gayness. I'm sure it is something more complicated and that leaves a vast amount of environmental factors.

2. You could argue that fetishes form at an early age as well. As far as I know there isn't hard evidence that people are born gay. You seem sure how people become gay but there is little evidence to support either side.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> *Men who are secure with their sexuality dont think about this kind of thing. We dont concern ourselves with what other men do in their bedrooms with other men. We dont gag and make a big stink if we "accidentally" see gay porn or if we see two dudes holding hands. It has no effect on us because we have no underlying psychological homosexual conflict. We dont fear it and we dont hate it, we're completely indifferent to it just as we would be towards any other two consenting adults who are involved in a relationship.
> 
> Study after study has provided researchers with evidence that extreme and violent forms of homophobia are overwhelmingly indicative of a persons own latent homosexuality.
> 
> So next time all you tough guys are spewing your hate and rhetoric you should realize that to any educated person you sound like a complete queer. But maybe that's okay with you *


You don't have to be homophobic to discuss homosexuality, or to find it particularly unappealing, just like golden showers. It's peculiar social/animal phenomenon, it's likely to be discussed.

I don't have a problem with people being gay or people that liking golden showers in their spare time. It's kinda gross when you think about it but whatever.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Cro Cop=Croatia's biggest patroit celebrity to grace the US.

If you don't think you can be run out of an entire country for speaking "against the grain" on issues like this, you're dead wrong. 

It (could) be like Brad Pitt giving Satanism two thumbs up and advocating it. Cultural tolerance of homosexuality will influence everyone within the scope. I dare somebody to say that everybody sees being gay the same way we (the US) do.

There's a very good chance that if CroCop didn't respond the way he did, no matter how he truly felt, that he'd lose a TON of support from anyone at home.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> *Men who are secure with their sexuality dont think about this kind of thing. We dont concern ourselves with what other men do in their bedrooms with other men. We dont gag and make a big stink if we "accidentally" see gay porn or if we see two dudes holding hands. It has no effect on us because we have no underlying psychological homosexual conflict. We dont fear it and we dont hate it, we're completely indifferent to it just as we would be towards any other two consenting adults who are involved in a relationship.
> 
> Study after study has provided researchers with evidence that extreme and violent forms of homophobia are overwhelmingly indicative of a persons own latent homosexuality.
> 
> So next time all you tough guys are spewing your hate and rhetoric you should realize that to any educated person you sound like a complete queer. But maybe that's okay with you *


I don't really think that makes much sense. If you find homosexuality disgusting, then how would that make you gay. If you are completely fine with homosexuality and it doesn't bother you one bit to see two guys making out, how would that make you 'educated'? I'm pretty sure you got it ass backwards and people who use the logic of "if you get offended by gays then your gay yourself" are actually the ones who are closet cases. It's no different than shouting the word "racist!" everytime something gets brought up about a stereotype. Chances are the person shouting racist is usually the racist and the person discussing stereotypes is just a normal educated person.

If I find homosexuality to be disgusting, that's just my opinion. And it makes no sense at all to say that a person who finds it disgusting is a closet case. I also find murder to be a disgusting thing, so I guess that means I am a murderer deep down inside, right? Your logic makes no sense it's just a bunch of liberal nonsense. 

People who hate MMA deep down inside really just are fighters themselves.

People who dislike cats deep down inside fear the fact that they themselves are actually cats.

People who don't like brocolli, are in fact, deep down inside, a piece of brocolli.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

hes from Croatia....


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I don't really think that makes much sense. If you find homosexuality disgusting, then how would that make you gay. If you are completely fine with homosexuality and it doesn't bother you one bit to see two guys making out, how would that make you 'educated'? I'm pretty sure you got it ass backwards and people who use the logic of "if you get offended by gays then your gay yourself" are actually the ones who are closet cases. It's no different than shouting the word "racist!" everytime something gets brought up about a stereotype. Chances are the person shouting racist is usually the racist and the person discussing stereotypes is just a normal educated person.
> 
> If I find homosexuality to be disgusting, that's just my opinion. And it makes no sense at all to say that a person who finds it disgusting is a closet case. I also find murder to be a disgusting thing, so I guess that means I am a murderer deep down inside, right? Your logic makes no sense it's just a bunch of liberal nonsense.
> 
> ...


If someone got violent and angry when exposed to Brocolli then you could make a case that there is some serious insecurity being exposed that has something to do with Brocolli 

Yes the logic he is using is wrong when applying to this discussion.
He is making a blanket point about 'extreme and violent forms of homophobia' that in some cases may be true.
The problem is that he is applying this to our discussion and is pretending that it is valid for all of those who merely find homosexuality revolting, as some on this board have indicated.

Really, his point is irrelevant but he gets a kick out of twisting a normally interesting study into something he can misrepresent and use to insult people, or elevate his appearance if intellect.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

How does oneself thinking that homosexuality is disgusting make me a homosexual? Surely me wanting to have sex with women, and not men, makes me straight?

I don't see the logic in how thinking homosexual activities are horrible means you are gay?

I haven't got a problem with gay PEOPLE, just gay people's actions. I mean, they could be the coolest guy in the world, but if he starts grabbing my crotch and trying to sodomise me, I'm gonna put my elbow in his face. Surely if I was gay I'd let him do it to me :\


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IDL said:


> If someone got violent and angry when exposed to Brocolli then you could make a case that there is some serious insecurity being exposed that has something to do with Brocolli
> 
> Yes the logic he is using is wrong when applying to this discussion.
> He is making a blanket point about 'extreme and violent forms of homophobia' that in some cases may be true.
> ...


Yea if we were all talking about how we wanna murder some ******* or something I could understand. But if I find the thought/sight of two men playing tonsil hockey with each other disgusting, then I find it disgusting, simple as that. If you are okay with it, I think it is more likely true that you are in fact not just okay with it, but you might like it. More than the guys who find it revolting anyway.

I agree with you though.


----------



## Bum Fighter (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm quoting medical and scientific journals...you're making ridiculous statements and comparisons about broccoli.

I really dont think you're intelligent enough for this debate. 

Sorry.



And no I dont have it "ass backwards" people who fear homosexuality, for the most part, are dealing with deep emotional conflict. That's why we usually see that kind of homophobic behaviour exhibited by teenage boys, because they're beginning to deal with the hormonal and sexual changes brought on by puberty. It's also the reason why most men grow out of this hysterical homophobia when they mature. Unless of course they were never able to resovle their sexual confusion comes to terms with their sexual identity.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

if this is real, you do relize that mirko is a big joker right?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> I'm quoting medical and scientific journals...you're making ridiculous statements and comparisons about broccoli.
> 
> I really dont think you're intelligent enough for this debate.
> 
> ...


Who said they were "afraid" of homosexuality? It's just an opinion, no fear involved. Just like there is no fear involved when not liking broccoli. Sorry you couldn't understand the comparisons :confused02:.

Nobody in this thread "fears" homosexuality. That's more liberal nonsense to prove your point. Some people just find the thought of two men having sex with each other a little disgusting. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't care if they do it, I just think it's disgusting. I'm not afraid of them, I'm just disgusted. Just like I'm not afraid of broccoli, I just think it is disgusting.

I do agree about the teenage boys thing though...but I think it is natural. I think that they are discovering their sexual preference, and for the most part they like girls, but maybe a little part of them likes guys. And they fear that, but I don't think there's anything wrong with that. It just means that they are scared of ridicule for having these thoughts. They grow up learning from parents and peers that you're SUPPOSED to like the opposite sex, not the same one. So when they have homosexual thoughts, it scares them, because they think there is something wrong with themselves. Pretty sure that is just natural. And it doesn't apply to anyone in this thread really.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

WaCkO92 said:


> if this is real, you do relize that mirko is a big joker right?


That's always a possibility too, I was thinking the same thing. He went a little far though regardless of whether it was a joke or not.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea if we were all talking about how we wanna murder some ******* or something I could understand. But if I find the thought/sight of two men playing tonsil hockey with each other disgusting, then I find it disgusting, simple as that. If you are okay with it, I think it is more likely true that you are in fact not just okay with it, but you might like it. More than the guys who find it revolting anyway.
> 
> I agree with you though.


Right, by no means does simply finding man on man sex disgusting make you want to have sex with a man. that makes absolutely zero sense and is not supported by any study outside of the twighlight zone.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> I'm quoting medical and scientific journals...


That's all well and good except you are applying the conclusion of the journals incorrectly. 

How does a study on angry and violent homophobes relate to this discussion?
Finding the act of man on man sex disgusting does not make one an angry and violent homophobe, so really your argument is a straw man.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

the man knows what hes talkin about


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Honestly, I don't care that much. CroCop is one of the greatest strikers in the sport and he's one of the best athletes in the world. I respect the guy as a fighter and will continue to enjoy watching him fight. That doesn't mean I agree with him.
> *
> Frankly, I think that, after reading this stuff, the guy is a scumbag, but whatever, he's entitled to his opinion.
> *
> ...


i couldn't agree more. great fighter, P.O.S. of a person. there is enough hate in this world, he doesn't need to add to it. i will say tho, the best part of that article is him saying he never felt more sick in his life when he "accidentally" saw gay porn, which gets me thinking 2 things: how much of an accident was it really?!? and what does that say about cro cop and his comfortability w/ his sexuality. when people react that negatively to the gay lifestyle, you have to honestly wonder if they aren't harboring certain feelings.

flame away haters.

get it. "flame"?!? hilarious.

so if you neg rep me, you're a flamer, remember that when you hit that button.


----------



## Rev. Maynard (Jun 5, 2007)

Its just a cover. Cro-cop is actually a womens rights ************.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

but hes right being a **** is not the normal way to be. If it was normal than the human race would cease to exist.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

everyone saying cro cop is a bad person is kind is kind of ignorant, i guess all of of POS's since the majority of us agree with him


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

but hes right being a **** is not the normal way to be. if it was normal than the human race would cease to exist.


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

lakaidude said:


> yeah, croatias customs are much less liberal than ours, or diverse I guess is a better word.I'm on the same page with him as far as the homosexuality goes.


i'm croatian also, and i think you cannot judge our whole culture based on one man's statements, specialy because you've never been in croatia. my country isn't less liberal than germany or our neighbors italy for that matter. it's just unfair

mirko is conservative individual, and i don't agree with him, and to be honest i don't like him as a person, but i like him as a figher.

end of story


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> (at least he hasn't made a racist comment about Kongo)


this is not funny, there's more racism in usa than everywhere else, talking about liberism


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

pt447 said:


> former communist block? you think they're progressive or something?


again, you can't judge whole nation based on one man's statements, you are being ignorant


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> this is not funny, there's more racism in usa than everywhere else, talking about liberism


I need an actual study to believe that one. Could be true, but a statement like that needs backup.


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I need an actual study to believe that one. Could be true, but a statement like that needs backup.


well, everyone is bashing my country because of one statement cro cop made 5 years ago in playboy magazine.

cro cop is an asshole, he said van damme was a ****** few years back, now they are best friends, that's kind of man he is.

i like many things about usa, and i can't wait to visit it someday, but i can't stand people bashing my country.

backup? wheres your backup on my country not being liberal and progressive?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oh wow @ this thread. Lost some respect and gained some respect for some posters.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

While I don't agree with Mirko's views and I lost a bit of respect for him as a person, I still like and respect him just the same as before as a fighter.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> well, everyone is bashing my country because of one statement cro cop made 5 years ago in playboy magazine.
> 
> cro cop is an asshole, he said van damme was a ****** few years back, now they are best friends, that's kind of man he is.
> 
> ...


I'd love to read CC calling Van Damme a ******, do you have a link at all?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

thedude86 said:


> but hes right being a **** is not the normal way to be. if it was normal than the human race would cease to exist.


Being an MMA fighter isn't normal either. Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it.

Don't knock it 'till you've tried it boys.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i think cc's old fashion 
and its dope he can speak what he thinks and not want people want to hear


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> i think cc's old fashion
> and its dope he can speak what he thinks and not want people want to hear


So if I said that I hate blacks that would be 'dope' because I would be saying what people don't want to hear?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

no 
but hes saying that he thinks its not right to be gay
not that he hates them
right?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> hes from Croatia....


wtf does that mean


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> no
> but hes saying that he thinks its not right to be gay
> not that he hates them
> right?


he said "whatever **** think about that" 

Doesn't sound like he is too fond of them to me...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

ya i guess ur right


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL this has to be one of the most amusing threads ever. Crocop was probably half joking anyway, although I wouldn't be suprised if he were serious too.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

Biowza said:


> he said "whatever **** think about that"
> 
> Doesn't sound like he is too fond of them to me...


jesus you little ******, yur right hes not to fond of them, neither am i,so quit defending the rectal rangers


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

WaCkO92 said:


> jesus you little ******, yur right hes not to fond of them, neither am i,so quit defending the rectal rangers


impressive, you were able to offend like four groups of people in one run on sentence.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

WaCkO92 said:


> jesus you little ******, yur right hes not to fond of them, neither am i,so quit defending the rectal rangers


Daft ****.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

GMW said:


> impressive, you were able to offend like four groups of people in one run on sentence.


dammm i am good, ppl when you give any sort of rep leave your name


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Daft ****.


what?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

He called you a DAFT ****.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

WaCkO92 said:


> jesus you little ******, yur right hes not to fond of them, neither am i,so quit defending the rectal rangers


:bye02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I thught he was a socialist.......:dunno:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> LOL this has to be one of the most amusing threads ever. Crocop was probably half joking anyway, although I wouldn't be suprised if he were serious too.


Yeah I didn't expect it do get this much response lol.


----------



## Bum Fighter (Aug 9, 2007)

All this thread has done is demonstrate that America is just as backwards, uneducated and bigoted as Croatia...it never ceases to amaze me what a complete shithole the United States is. 

Fat, lazy and dumb. That's how the the rest of the world sees you people...and we couldn't be more right


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bum Fighter said:


> All this thread has done is demonstrate that America is just as backwards, uneducated and bigoted as Croatia...it never ceases to amaze me what a complete shithole the United States is.
> 
> Fat, lazy and dumb. That's how the the rest of the world sees you people...and we couldn't be more right


Could you explain to me why US bashing is any better than bashing another country or group of people?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Bum Fighter said:


> All this thread has done is demonstrate that America is just as backwards, uneducated and bigoted as Croatia...it never ceases to amaze me what a complete shithole the United States is.
> 
> Fat, lazy and dumb. That's how the the rest of the world sees you people...and we couldn't be more right


How ironic. First off, you are the same guy who hates all Croatians, Australians, and Americans based on stereotypes, yet you use the word "bigoted" to describe Americans and Croatians. Secondly, a good deal of the people in this thread are Canadian. Thirdly, you bitch at people for thinking homosexuality is disgusting but you continue to judge others bases on their homeland's stereotypes.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

Bum Fighter said:


> Fat, lazy and dumb. That's how the the rest of the world sees you people...and we couldn't be more right


most of the europeans think americans are stupid, not all but majority, and in some ways they are right, i mean just look at this:

- "White said he “fu*ked up” by showing UFC 72 live on pay-per-view during the afternoon because people tuned in later that night expecting to see the event. (The event took place in Northern Ireland.)"

They tuned in later? Guess they thought ireland is in the same time zone as america :confused03: this is just retarded


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

now, i don't like to bash anyone, and i don't have anything against other countries, including usa, but when someone openly attacks my country based on statements of some conservative retard (filipovic), i gotta react.

i'm sorry if i insulted anyone


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> How ironic. First off, you are the same guy who hates all Croatians, Australians, and Americans based on stereotypes, yet you use the word "bigoted" to describe Americans and Croatians. Secondly, a good deal of the people in this thread are Canadian. Thirdly, you bitch at people for thinking homosexuality is disgusting but you continue to judge others bases on their homeland's stereotypes.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


the guy is obviously young. His wisdom has yet to be developed


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

IDL said:


> the guy is obviously young. His wisdom has yet to be developed


*And this thread has obviously run it's course. Too many people bashing each other based on some article they found on Wikipedia. You don't even know if this is true and yet some of you are condemning CroCop because he thinks differently than you do, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.*

*Thread Closed.*


----------

